

Microsoft's little-screen, big-screen interactive future - clbrook
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57572163-75/microsofts-little-screen-big-screen-interactive-future/

======
clbrook
Reminds me of Corning's day of glass videos:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cf7IL_eZ38>

